# Up to my ears in meat rabbits.



## Kbrown94 (Feb 23, 2021)

Is there anyone in Oklahoma that buys meat rabbits by the truck load? 
If so what’s the lease amount they will buy at a time? 
an how big do they have to be?
an what it would be per rabbit/pound?
Thanks to everyone in advance


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 24, 2021)

Cull buyers around here will buy for $1-$1.50 per pound. At that rate it makes more sense for my family to butcher and eat. But I do take some of our smaller breeds that don't sell or one that we just can't eat,  to someone who makes natural dog food. I do take them to her, but she is only about 20 miles away.


----------



## Kbrown94 (Feb 24, 2021)

promiseacres said:


> Cull buyers around here will buy for $1-$1.50 per pound. At that rate it makes more sense for my family to butcher and eat. But I do take some of our smaller breeds that don't sell or one that we just can't eat,  to someone who makes natural dog food. I do take them to her, but she is only about 20 miles away.


Where is that lady located at. I’m in se Oklahoma around poteau.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 24, 2021)

Have you tried listing them on Craigslist list or Hoobly classifieds  ? I have good success on those two sites


----------



## Kbrown94 (Feb 24, 2021)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Have you tried listing them on Craigslist list or Hoobly classifieds  ? I have good success on those two sites


We have done that and sometimes we sale out faster then we can breed. Then other times we are sitting on them for a while.  And our freeze is full I can’t fit any more in it.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Feb 24, 2021)

Kbrown94 said:


> We have done that and sometimes we sale out faster then we can breed. Then other times we are sitting on them for a while.  And our freeze is full I can’t fit any more in it.


Dog food ? ...everything needs to eat at our place


----------



## Kbrown94 (Feb 24, 2021)

I might have to do that.


----------



## promiseacres (Feb 24, 2021)

I am in NW Indiana


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 3, 2021)

Check with ARBA - American Rabbit Breeders Association.  They used to list commercial rabbit buyers by state.  Some  commercial buyers have a route where they will come pick up, others you deliver.


----------

